# Have started with the second floor in my garage



## fernballan (May 30, 2020)




----------



## fixit (May 30, 2020)

fernballan said:


>



That's some big iron what's going up there? I wish I could do that kind of work again but at 78 it's a little to much


----------



## fernballan (May 30, 2020)

It's a young man's job !! I'm 55 now and it's getting harder and harder. I have too many machines and they weigh about five tons each

Skickat från min I4312 via Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 30, 2020)

Is the 2nd floor for storage ?
 you can put all your heavy machines up there,
 well, all except the fork lift


----------



## fernballan (May 30, 2020)

Ken from ontario said:


> Is the 2nd floor for storage ?
> you can put all your heavy machines up there,
> well, all except the fork lift


I'll have my surface grinders and circular grinders there

Skickat från min I4312 via Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (May 30, 2020)

Be careful up there.
Nice space!


----------



## Downunder Bob (May 30, 2020)

That's some serious steel work going in there. How many tons are expecting to put up there?


----------



## fernballan (Jun 4, 2020)

Downunder Bob said:


> That's some serious steel work going in there. How many tons are expecting to put up there?


5-6 ton


----------



## fernballan (Jul 4, 2020)

One wall


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jul 4, 2020)

Good Lord! What have I done wrong in my life choices?? I'm struggling to survive in half of a 2 car garage!


----------



## fernballan (Jul 5, 2020)

My bedroom in my garage


----------



## fernballan (Jul 5, 2020)

I do not know if I should move into the garage But worse views have been seen


----------



## ddickey (Jul 5, 2020)

Curious as to what kind of permission (permits) you needed to get from you local government?
Looks great by the way.


----------



## fernballan (Jul 5, 2020)

Perm


ddickey said:


> Curious as to what kind of permission (permits) you needed to get from you local government?
> Looks great by the way.





ddickey said:


> Curious as to what kind of permission (permits) you needed to get from you local government?
> Looks great by the way.


Permits for what? To live? or to build a second floor


----------



## ddickey (Jul 5, 2020)

Both.


----------



## fernballan (Jul 5, 2020)

It is an old military facility that I rent black! . Not BLM but that's what we call it when the government Not involved. Off Grid living


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 5, 2020)

Me thinks you are not married.  No way would my wife move into that.... not saying it isn't nice, but my wife would be "no way'.
It looks like you are using mineral wool bats for insulation.  Great for sound and temp control.


----------



## fernballan (Jul 5, 2020)

Ya its getting coold in winter Have tried that with being married did not work


----------



## fernballan (Jul 20, 2020)

It's starting to look like something


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 20, 2020)

Looking at your first video, I thought this was so serious a shop we should revoke your hobbyist card.   But, you sleeping on the lathe bed made me think you should get a platinum card upgrade instead.


----------



## fernballan (Aug 16, 2020)

More steel and electric


----------

